# Stolen Somec Divino TRL 2008 SF Bay Area



## lookkg461 (Jun 9, 2011)

New to roadbikereview.com and I know this forum is for regional rides, but this is Norcal specific.

This bike was stolen from my friend's San Francisco apartment the day before last... Please keep an eye out and send me a message if you see it around. It was his baby.

Somec Divino TRL 2008, carbon frame, off white – blue orange stripes, chorus II speed campy 2009, campy wheeset neutron, pro bar monococque

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Try the flea market in Oakland (over by the airport) tomorrow. I've heard of a few people who were able to steal their bikes back if they got their early enough. Good luck.


----------



## lookkg461 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

